# Any thoughts on this find? Haro Impulse Comp



## dnlwthrn (Jan 26, 2006)

Cleaning it up for a friend. It was his first mountain bike...


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Well...its a mountain bike.

If it was cheap/free and it'll get ridden, then great.


----------



## mechagouki (Nov 30, 2007)

Sweet paint, makes me want to go surfing...............


----------



## dnlwthrn (Jan 26, 2006)

Rumpfy said:


> Well...its a mountain bike.
> 
> If it was cheap/free and it'll get ridden, then great.


That's the plan. Got it from one friend to clean up for another friend. I just wasn't sure if it was anything special. Its fairly heavy, its steel, and it has a funky frame design.


----------



## Five' Sixteen" (Feb 1, 2013)

If it is a 21.5 frame I would buy it, however, the stock forks are crap and will need to be replaced. The Haro Impulse Comp was my first mtb, I purchased a 19.5 and then had a 3" in three month growth spurt... sold it because I out grew it, but would love to get my hands on one again; hard bike to find in 21.5 with that paint job. I have never ridden on a bike frame with better balance, I use to ride mine over train ties without hands and never worry about crashing. Ultra rare is the titanium frame. I saw one once, did not buy it because it was too small. Twenty years and I still miss that frame.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

You realize this is a 4 year old thread right?


----------



## Vintage76 (May 13, 2017)

I have a 21.5 frame that I'd be willing to part with, if you're still interested.


----------

